# Pied breeding question



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a morph to cross with a pied.Also what would happen if I bred a pinstripe to a pied.One being dominant the other recessive??
I was going to buy another pied but fancy trying something different.

thanks


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

you would get pinstripes het pied.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Cross to a Caramel albino?, give you some double hets to breed back together. Maybe a really bright pastel or even a bumblebee to brighten up the pieds a bit. Pretty much anything you fancy.


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

What about an axanthic ?? would this create an axanthic pied??


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

not in the first generation, but by back breeding you could yes.


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

spider pieds are nice


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

vitticeptus said:


> What about an axanthic ?? would this create an axanthic pied??


Well you would get double het axanthic and pied on first generartion as they are both recessive but yes you would eventually by breeding the offspring together. Axanthic pied aka lighting pied are lovely. Especially when young.

I mean look at this beauty from john berrys website









But if you want to work with axathics then the axanthic clown is another stunner









Can you tell I like axanthics, they are at the top of my list of purchases this year.


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

how do you create a spider pied ?? backbreeding again.Trying to get my head around genetics im almost there I think


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

spider x pied = spider het pied
spider het pied x pied = spider pied.


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Well you would get double het axanthic and pied on first generartion as they are both recessive but yes you would eventually by breeding the offspring together. Axanthic pied aka lighting pied are lovely. Especially when young.
> 
> I mean look at this beauty from john berrys website
> 
> ...


I agree they are stunning but I am trying to plan ahead and buy morphs that I can breed together to create other morphs.I bought two snakes without studying the genetics first.I bought an albino and a normal female without paying attention only later to discover I would not get any albinos from this pairing:blush:.I now have some decent morphs but need more females.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

we're looking at albino pieds...


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

a spider pied

http://sssssstephislitheringstock.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/spider20pied1.jpg


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

To try and get your pied or albino combos a bit faster, and if you have a bit more cash, you can try and get say a spider het pied, or a spider het albino which you could cross to your pied and albino to give you a chance of a spied or an albino spider....

axanthics and albinos are recessive, so unless you buy something het pied or het albino then they are more of a long term project.

Your pinstripes, pastels, spiders, mojaves etc are dom/co-dom so can get your nice combos a bit faster.

Anna


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

That spider pied is nuts the possibilities here seem endless but expensive


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

i love the spider pieds, i plan on a breeding project soon for an "albino spider pied" but money doesnt currently allow it.
i think there ace.

there are hundreds of possibilities you could go for but i think its all down to your preference and how deep your pockets are.


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

biohazard156 said:


> To try and get your pied or albino combos a bit faster, and if you have a bit more cash, you can try and get say a spider het pied, or a spider het albino which you could cross to your pied and albino to give you a chance of a spied or an albino spider....
> 
> axanthics and albinos are recessive, so unless you buy something het pied or het albino then they are more of a long term project.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have about 2k left so need to be careful with what I buy.The object here is not to make more money but to breed nice morphs I think they are visually stunning and Im in no hurry.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

R.E.C.S said:


> i love the spider pieds, i plan on a breeding project soon for an "albino spider pied" but money doesnt currently allow it.
> i think there ace.
> 
> there are hundreds of possibilities you could go for but i think its all down to your preference and how deep your pockets are.


 have they been made yet?? they even sound nice lol


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

what sex are the morphs you have?

You could always go down the line of getting a nice mojave or lesser (will give you blue eyed leucys if you breed them together) and you could breed the spider with the lesser and get lesser bee's which are nice...


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

males

albino,pinstripe,pastel,cinnamon,normal,pied

females

lemon pastel,spider,cinnamon,normals

next year I will try for spinners and I will put the cinnamons together to see what happens.


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> have they been made yet?? they even sound nice lol


not as far as im aware but no doubt someone is working on them, i just think they would look ace


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

You could put your pinner to the spider then for the spinners.. 
pastel to pastel for some supers pastels..
cinny x cinny for possible super cinny

as for the albino and pied, you could either wait until you have another visual, or a het female for them...or you could mate them to some normals to get 100% het babies which you could then grow on..


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

Personally I would put the albino the the cinny and breed the young together for a chance at super cinny albinos: victory:


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the pointers and info.I have decided to go for butter female,lesser male and het pied female.After that I will have no money for about ten years but it will be worth it and I should have a good mix of morphs.


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

oakelm said:


> Well you would get double het axanthic and pied on first generartion as they are both recessive but yes you would eventually by breeding the offspring together. Axanthic pied aka lighting pied are lovely. Especially when young.
> 
> I mean look at this beauty from john berrys website
> 
> ...



Bloody hell thats one beautifull snake!
How much do these go for?


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

would have gone for the albino pied ,fairley cheap to do and wouldnt take a silly amount of years to produce....or if moneys no object a dreamcicle... lavender albino + pied but then your talking years and a 1 in 32 chance of getting one...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

smart1 said:


> would have gone for the albino pied ,fairley cheap to do and wouldnt take a silly amount of years to produce....or if moneys no object a dreamcicle... lavender albino + pied but then your talking years and a 1 in 32 chance of getting one...


Why would it be a 1:32 chance of getting a Dreamsicle if you started with a pair of het Lavender Albino, het Pieds? If it was a triple homozygous (and it isn't - it's only a double) then your chance would be a 1:64 

Lavender albino is a single recessive trait - it's a different trait to Albino and does not include albino at all.

Now, that said, buying a lavender albino would be ridiculously expensive!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

i think "smart1"s odds are for a male albinopied/dreamsicle


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Double het x Double het is 1:16 regardless of the specific recessive genes.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Blackecho said:


> Double het x Double het is 1:16 regardless of the specific recessive genes.


True - but double het to double het and then looking for a specific *sex* (as Alan pointed out) would make that 1:32 

I have one pairing where the chances of getting what I want are 1:128 - it's a triple homozygous plus wanting a male.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> True - but double het to double het and then looking for a specific *sex* (as Alan pointed out) would make that 1:32
> 
> I have one pairing where the chances of getting what I want are 1:128 - it's a triple homozygous plus wanting a male.


Fair enough, although it would still be the same for Albino Pied or Lavender Albino Pied. Above makes it sound like the Albino Pied is much simpler.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

im confused ,i thought it was a 1 in 16 ,but sumeone told me for a dream it is a one in 1 in 32, sorry genetics isnt my strong point...


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

smart1 said:


> im confused ,i thought it was a 1 in 16 ,but sumeone told me for a dream it is a one in 1 in 32, sorry genetics isnt my strong point...


If you were breeding two dh lavender albino, pied then you are right the odds are 1 in 16. Same as any other double het. When you start wanting a specific sex or pulling in more traits then your odds will change.


----------

